

Bionic Eye: First Augmented Reality App for the iPhone - BorisBomega
http://thenextweb.com/2009/09/24/bionic-eye-augmented-reality-app-iphone/

======
tewks
An augmented reality app for the Paris metro has been in the store for a
month, as has Yelp's easter egg: shake three times to activate the feature so
as to avoid the reviewers!

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/first_iphone_augmented_...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/first_iphone_augmented_reality_app_appears_live_in.php)

<http://mashable.com/2009/08/27/yelp-augmented-reality/>

~~~
tfh
Nearest Tube iPhone App has been posted 2 months ago and I don't think it was
the first iPhone AR app..

~~~
tewks
They had a YouTube video ages ago; it looks like they finally made it into the
store the other day:

[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftwa...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=322436683&mt=8)

------
dkersten
I'd say we can expect a sudden surge of augmented reality apps over the next,
maybe, two years. It should be pretty interesting! What I like about these is
that they use readily available consumer devices - it was waiting to happen,
of course, but it took a bit. Personally, I would love to see more stuff done
with audio though, something I worked on in uni.

------
idleworx
This reminds me of the Wall-E movie where everyone is fully emersed in their
personal digital device and totally oblivious to the world around them.

Instead of staring at a screen while walking down the street I'd rather ask
someone for directions. But who knows in the future they may be too busy with
their own augmented reality app to notice...

------
Tichy
I must admit, it looks fairly simple. Just using compass and GPS, presumably?
I don't think it interprets the image from the camera.

Still, might become a hit.

------
fossuser
This augmented reality app for android looks nice too. <http://layar.com/>

